# Manual Shifter not Centering, Please Help!



## cschwenger (Feb 7, 2005)

The manual transmission shifter on my 2000 Altima does not "spring back" to center position anymore when in neutral. This just started happening, and the car has around 94k miles on it. I was wondering if this is the throw out bearing, is the tranny starting to go, not 100% sure on either. It seems to be engaging fine in the other gears, but starting off a little high on first...possibly clutch? I am not sure and welcome any advice. I have the extended warranty, but the clutch isn't covered.
Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Is it biased to one side in particular or is it generally sloppy, just lays wherever you put it......

The other problems are probably clutch/trans related, but the shifter is likely not one of them.


----------



## cschwenger (Feb 7, 2005)

It is just generally sloppy and will lay wherever I put it...




♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Is it biased to one side in particular or is it generally sloppy, just lays wherever you put it......
> 
> The other problems are probably clutch/trans related, but the shifter is likely not one of them.


----------



## cschwenger (Feb 7, 2005)

*Shifter problem*

After driving the car nearly all afternoon, the shifter seems to remain on the right or to the center. It feels like a spring popped off or something. Without it being aligned in the center I find myself looking for the right gear. This has me concerned because if a friend drives the car they may mis-shift and blow something major.

Any ideas on the problem?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The shifter has a return spring that has possibly broken or came off. If you get under the car you can see it (or not) next to the shift arm.

Troy


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

my 200SX has been like this ever since I bought it 40K miles ago. No worries. A lazy shifter won't damage your tranny. Your problem is probably the return spring. I haven't gotten around to fixing mine yet, but there's really no reason to, except for appearance.


----------

